# GT Manor - The Return - March 2013



## UE-OMJ (Mar 24, 2013)

Having had the good fortune of seeing this place last year I always said I would go back having MISSED the best room in the building! Don't ask, but I swear the door to it was locked when I first went.

This visit, with Shot_in_the_Dark, saw us head straight to this room, and hence a lot of my photos are from here. We also got to see a few new bits that were otherwise unavailable last time.

All in all a good day's explore with great company, and I'm very pleased I went back. I really thought we would get busted though, the fresh snow there had mine and SITD's foot prints leading from the gate down to the House right past the lived in part, it was so obvious we were inside.



You can just about see our foot prints on the far left of this photo...





































































Erm, how did this sneak in to my report? Ok, today is the first day I've added
a daft HDR photo to one of my reports  I wont do it again, probably!





























































































Ok, lets head down into the cellars... (I missed this too last time, but nothing down here!)

































Bye!








Now Shot_in_the_Dark wil come along and post his and show me up 

Cheers

.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nicely done there mate! The "room" looks outstanding... really need to see it myself! The HDR shot is very subtle too, nicely done


----------



## sj9966 (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice, still looks pretty much as it did 2 years ago.

The bloke who lives in the converted bit is ok, I bumped into him once as I was leaving and had a bit of a chat with him about the place, the owners live in the converted stable block at the back.


----------



## ocelot397 (Mar 24, 2013)

I actually like the kitchen shots, still looks like it's mostly original!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 24, 2013)

sj9966 said:


> Very nice, still looks pretty much as it did 2 years ago.
> 
> The bloke who lives in the converted bit is ok, I bumped into him once as I was leaving and had a bit of a chat with him about the place, the owners live in the converted stable block at the back.




I heard he carries a shotgun and keeps an angry bull in his garage, especially for us explorers


----------



## sonyes (Mar 24, 2013)

Excellent pics! Love the look of this place, so nice to see something not trashed! You've done a great job with the HDR shot too.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 24, 2013)

great shots as usual pal! I will get mine up asap.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 24, 2013)

Cracking write up and Pictures, would like to see that myself, thanks for sharing, did shot in the dark take long over his photos !!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 24, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> ....did shot in the dark take long over his photos !!



He did really well today, I think the cold was getting to him and he wanted to get back in the car...

...I hope he doesnt realise we've been talking about him


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 24, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> He did really well today, I think the cold was getting to him and he wanted to get back in the car...
> 
> ...I hope he doesnt realise we've been talking about him



Its ok, he doesn't know me !! and anyway you mentioned it in an earlier report !


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 24, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> He did really well today, I think the cold was getting to him and he wanted to get back in the car...
> 
> ...I hope he doesnt realise we've been talking about him



cough cough cough, haha.

it was the lack of artifacts that kept me moving, be grateful there were no old photos or I'd have been stuck in the same spot for ages.


----------



## alex76 (Mar 24, 2013)

nice to see this old girl again and that it has not change much since myself and chris34 was last here and yes the big room is awsome


----------



## sweet pea (Mar 25, 2013)

top stuff as always lads


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 25, 2013)

Good one, nice to see this place, made up for ya to see more this time, it is a special place and of course CRACKING photos


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 25, 2013)

Very very nice the pictures mate looks a grand old place thanks for sharing


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 25, 2013)

*Such an impressive place! I might just pop back after seeing this...
Crackin pix mate!*


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 25, 2013)

Fantastic report, your pics are great!
Some really lovely features to the place.
I would love a look around here, thanks!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 25, 2013)

better late than never with my contribution. great visit with great company, in cold weather. I has been on my to do list for some time now, so was thrilled to get in and see her. this truly is a gem of a place. 

any how on with the pics...




1 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




2 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




3 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




4 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




5 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




6 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




7 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 25, 2013)

Great shots there dude!


----------



## MrDan (Mar 25, 2013)

Very Naiiisee
<3 this one


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 25, 2013)

Cracking shots all round people, really do like the look of this place


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 25, 2013)

See, put me in my place just like that  You really do take stunning photos. Brilliant!!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 25, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> See, put me in my place just like that  You really do take stunning photos. Brilliant!!



cheers, but i don't think these are owt special to be hoenst


----------



## Pen15 (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice indeed. Two great sets as always from you both!

OMJ - Joining the ranks of the HDR, I could tell it was starting to creep into your processing. Won't be long before you go full way. Go on admit it... You Love It !!! LOL

Jokes aside great reports and wish you had given me a shout.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful pics!
What a cracking place..


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 25, 2013)

Pen15 said:


> OMJ - Joining the ranks of the HDR, I could tell it was starting to creep into your processing. Won't be long before you go full way. Go on admit it... You Love It !!! LOL



HDR is creeping in slowly, but I'm really not a fan. This place had awful lighting with the snow outside amplifying it all (almost got snow blindness when we came out!) so a touch of HDR was needed, I just thought I'd have a play.



Pen15 said:


> Jokes aside great reports and wish you had given me a shout.



Thanks. Havent you been then?


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 26, 2013)

You cant beat a bit of GT Manor-lovely stuff chaps. I heard it was sealed up recently-obviously not, I wouldnt mind a return.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice indeed fellas, I never tire of this place.


----------



## mookster (Mar 26, 2013)

Great stuff....wouldn't surprise me if there were doors locked/unlocked as it seems to happen sporadically, things get opened up and closed up by whoever.

This place is a masterclass in how keeping the name off the net can protect it, it pretty much hasn't changed at all in the 3 years it's been 'out there' as a doable place!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 26, 2013)

mookster said:


> Great stuff....wouldn't surprise me if there were doors locked/unlocked as it seems to happen sporadically, things get opened up and closed up by whoever.
> 
> This place is a masterclass in how keeping the name off the net can protect it, it pretty much hasn't changed at all in the 3 years it's been 'out there' as a doable place!



and long may it stay that way. loose lips sink ships


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 27, 2013)

Love the oven shot, great textures in this building - I like it!


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 27, 2013)

Good stuff gents.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 27, 2013)

Fabulous shots from you both! Now I want a return visit!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the great feedback all - much appreciated


----------

